# Ja tu tylko sprzątam lub ja tylko jestem tutaj rolnikiem



## Baltic Sea

Witajcie ponownie!

Przypuśćmy, że pracuję w jakimś dziale. Nagle przychodzi do niego ktoś spoza działu i wypytuje mnie o rzeczy, o których nie mam pojęcia. Powiedziałbym wtedy "ja tu tylko sprzątam lub ja tylko jestem tutaj rolnikiem". Jak to można wyrazić po angielsku.

Takie sformuowania są chyba dobrze znane w Polsce, przynajmniej używa ich część ludzi.

Dziękuję.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I am a stranger here.


----------



## Szkot

'Don't ask me, I only work here' is common and sounds similar in tone.


----------



## Stardusd

*
I think that:*This isn't my beach*


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziękuję wam.


----------



## majlo

I have never heard "Ja tu tylko jest rolnikiem".


----------



## LilianaB

Neither did I. It could be something regional.


----------



## dreamlike

I, too, have never come across it.


----------

